# طريقة سهلة لإزالة الوبرة والشعر من الملابس أو من البطانية ..!!



## ABOTARBO (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*طريقة سهلة لإزالة الوبرة والشعر من الملابس أو من البطانية ..!!

**هنستخدم السلوتيب العريض الشفاف
 اكيد كلنا عارفينه**
هنجيب منه حته كبيرة كده ونلفها على ايدينا ونمشي بيها على الهدوم او البطانية وهتلاقي كل الشعر لزق في السلوتيب 
ولو معندكيش سلوتيب ممكن تستعملي جوانتي المطبخ البلاستيك( بس بصراحة السلوتيب احلى ) ..

copy
*​


----------



## اليعازر (23 أكتوبر 2011)

فكرة مبتكرة فعلا..

شكرا لك ..الرب يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أكتوبر 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> فكرة مبتكرة فعلا..
> 
> شكرا لك ..الرب يباركك


ميرسى خااااااااااااااااااالص يا أستاذنا للمشاركة الطيبة دى
ربنا يباركم


----------



## candy shop (24 أكتوبر 2011)

فكره جديده ابو تربو 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## rania79 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

دة انت عليك افكار بجد
فاظوووووووووووعة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبرضة هجربها وممكن ادعيالك
لوووووووول​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أكتوبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> فكره جديده ابو تربو
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
> ​


ميرسى خااااااااااااااااااالص يا مامتى الغالية للمشاركة الطيبة دى
ربنا يباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> دة انت عليك افكار بجد
> فاظوووووووووووعة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وبرضة هجربها وممكن ادعيالك
> لوووووووول​


هههههههههههه ميرسى للمشاركة الجميلة دى
+ يادى لوووول دى انا فكرتها حد بيزغرط هههههههههههههه


----------



## MAJI (3 نوفمبر 2011)

فعلا الوبرة والشعر على الملابس مزعج وصعب ازالته 
هذه طريقة سهلة فعلا ولو اني لم اسمع عن السلوتيب لكني عرفته من سياق الكلام هو الشريط اللاصق الشفاف 
صح ولا غلط ؟ 
شكرا لك ابوتربو 
الرب يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 نوفمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> فعلا الوبرة والشعر على الملابس مزعج وصعب ازالته
> هذه طريقة سهلة فعلا ولو اني لم اسمع عن السلوتيب لكني عرفته من سياق الكلام هو الشريط اللاصق الشفاف
> صح ولا غلط ؟
> شكرا لك ابوتربو
> الرب يباركك


صحححححححح يا أستاذنا

وده شكله


----------



## MAJI (3 نوفمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> صحححححححح يا أستاذنا
> 
> وده شكله


 نعم هو ده عرفتو
شكرا على التوضيح الجميل    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



الرب يباركك


----------

